#   " "

## 1

, .

   -      .

     ...

"            "

   ,     ,   ....

  -           ,   ,   .
,      .      .

"    ()   ( ,  )"

       ?

,     ?

----------


## 1

? 
    ?

----------


## 1

,   - ?

----------


## 1

..
   "" ?

    " "   ?

      ? 

   ?

https://pp.userapi.com/c834400/v8344...2_Vk-Pnhu0.jpg

----------


## 1

...     ?  :Smilie:

----------

,      ,

----------


## 1

> ,      ,


      ?

----------


## 1

?

"    ()   ( ,  )"

----------


## -

+   . 
     ,    , ,    ...   . 
,   ,       //  (  ,      ,    -     ).  "",    . 
   ,  // -  .

----------


## 1

"   ,  // -  ."

   -    ? 
         . 

    "" . 
   -.

https://pp.userapi.com/c844721/v8447...6VIU8zTWU4.jpg

 ,     .
  ,   " "

---

  ?
    ?
   "" ?

----------


## 1

,           ,      -    ?

----------


## 1

.

  ""  ...

"  "

 ,    .

  ""      ...

1.      ()   ( ,  ) 
2.       (        )

   ,    .     .    ,  -  ,    "".

----------

> .
> 
>   ""  ...
> 
> "  "
> 
>  ,    .
> 
>   ""      ...
> ...


      ,         ),  ,         )

----------

,      ,   1 ,         ,   2 -        (   ).       ,  ,      .P/S/           ,   ,   (..    .     ,    ),     ,       , ..    ,     .          ,      ,   ""     ,         "" .

----------

,     ( ,   )

----------

()   ( ,  ) 

    ,           ,     

  ,      /    !!!  !!!,

----------


## 1

,  ,   .






> 1.      ()   ( ,  )


    ""  "".    ,    .
      .
      .  ,       ,   ,     .    .   " ".

       ,              ,    .

?

        " " ?




> ,


 
"  ( ) ,  "

 " ( ) ,  "

  " ( ) ,  ( ) "

----------

> ,  ,   .
> 
> 
> 
>     ""  "".    ,    .
>       .
>       .  ,       ,   ,     .    .   " ".
> 
>        ,              ,    .
> ...


 ,      :
     ,       


  -         5  10
  -  .

----------


## 1

>>>     

     -


       ?
"( ,  )"

----------

> >>>     
> 
>      -
> 
> 
>        ?
> "( ,  )"


                 ,

----------


## 23

> 1
> 
>      ,  ,   .
> 
> 
> 
>     1.      ()   ( ,  )
>         ""  "".    ,    .
>           .
> ...




!    !       , ,   ,          (, ).  ?
           (   )     -   .  ,    ? ((     ,      ,       ?

----------


## 1

""  




> ()   ( ,  )


       .

,     "    "
      ,      .

----------

> ,      .


      ?

----------

> ?


       .     .

----------


## 23

> ""  
> 
> 
> 
>        .
> 
> ,     "    "
>       ,      .


,       ""))    , ,         ,    ""(((

----------


## 23

> ,      :
>      ,       
> 
> 
>   -         5  10
>   -  .


  ! ,   (( ,     ,      ,   ,        ,     (,  ,  )  ?

----------

> .     .


 .  , .      .  ?    ?

----------


## 23

> .  , .      .  ?    ?


 .     ,    ,      .

----------

> 


     .

----------


## 23

> .


  . 

,     -,          ,   ,       ,  ,      ?)))

----------


## 23

> ! ,   (( ,     ,      ,   ,        ,     (,  ,  )  ?


 ,       " ",        ?    (((    ,   ,       ...

----------

,      :
     ,       


  -         5  10
  -  .




> ! ,   (( ,     ,      ,   ,        ,     (,  ,  )  ?


 ,   ,      ,      ,  ,      -     .
            ,   ,    1.05





> ,     "    "
>       ,      .


              ,        ,         ,     ,                ,       ,     )

----------


## 23

> ,      :
>      ,       
> 
> 
>   -         5  10
>   -  .
> 
>  ,   ,      ,      ,  ,      -     .
>             ,   ,    1.05


  .   ,      .  ,         ,     / ))) 

 , ,    .     ,    .      ,    ,  " "?

   ,             . ..   ,      .  ,   ,       .

----------

> .   ,      .  ,         ,     / ))) 
> 
>  , ,    .     ,    .      ,    ,  " "?
> 
>    ,             . ..   ,      .  ,   ,       .


    ,             ,     )
             ,      ,       )
     ,            ,                1,05  1.1

      ,    ,   
      /          
   ,      ,            
        ,    , ,     ,

----------


## 23

> ,             ,     )
>              ,      ,       )
>      ,            ,                1,05  1.1
> 
>       ,    ,   
>       /          
>    ,      ,            
>         ,    , ,     ,


    ((         ((( 

    ,       ()? )))

,  ,    :   -         5  10
  - . ( ,    : , ,    ..).

    ,      .        ,  .,           ,      "   "    .

    ,   5  - ...   ,           (((   ?

----------


## 1

> .


 
   ,     :Smilie: 

  ,   .

 -     ,

----------

> ,


  ,    ,   ,    :Wink: 
 ,  ,

----------

> ((         ((( 
> 
>     ,       ()? )))
> 
> ,  ,    :   -         5  10
>   - . ( ,    : , ,    ..).
> 
>     ,      .        ,  .,           ,      "   "    .
> 
>     ,   5  - ...   ,           (((   ?


     ,             ,  ,     .        , ,     .    ,               ,    ,     .         , , , , ,    (. 346.27  ).

           )

   5     ,      21 000   36             +     3000        ,       ,     ,             ...
      5,   5  ,       500   + 90   ,     180  ,      400 ,       ,      ,         1 !!!

----------


## 1

> ,      .        ,  .,           ,      "   "    .


   ,   "     "   ,   " "      -.
      - (    )     "    "   .

    "  "
    - 4  .   1   2 ,  3        .
       .        ( , , ).    .     ,     .
   -   .

-     "     "? 
  ,   .          -?

   -    .
   -   (, , ).    .     ().
   -    -   . 
    ,           .
     "",              (    -,          ).
    -     ,   "  ",   -  . 

     .  -   -    .          .   ,    .      .  -  ,    ,            ,     .       -    -          :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> ,    ,   ,   
>  ,  ,


 
"      "?
   .  
     , 
       ,

----------

> -   -    .


     ,  ? -       ,      " ".  ,    ,   .




> -    -   .


     ,    .

----------

> ,   "     "   ,   " "      -.
>       - (    )     "    "   .
> 
>     "  "
>     - 4  .   1   2 ,  3        .
>        .        ( , , ).    .     ,     .
>    -   .
> 
> -     "     "? 
> ...


 


      ,       ,  , , ,    ..

----------


## 1

> ,  ? -       ,      " ".  ,    ,   .


 
   ?  ,    ,  .
   -    ,   ,  -,  -.

  ,   -     .     ,     .    /c.       ?   ,           ()    ?

  ,    ,    ,     .




> 


       .
     ,     -. 
     " ",        -  -    -

----------

> .
>      ,     -. 
>      " ",        -  -    -


      ,       ,      ?        ?

----------


## 1

> ,       ,      ?        ?


    +    .
   ? 
     .

      -,         -.
            .




> 


  " " - - 
   .

----------


## 1

-.
   .

        - "-"   -     -
      -  ,      -

        ?

----------

> +    .

----------


## 1

> 


   ? 


   -         ...

    -,   -,   ,     -.
     -   ,     ,    .

   -    ,    ,     ,   ,    ?        -  ,    :Smilie:

----------

> -  ,


,   .     :Smilie:  




> ,    .


     ,   .

P.S.   ,        ,    .

----------


## 1

-       -, 
      -     ,    ""

     , - 
    money.yandex.ru,     
     " " -    :Smilie: 

    .
      ,     ,    -   -.
           vk.com     .       .
       -, -          .

    .

    "   " -   -, -       .

----------


## 1

> ,   .


  :Smilie: 
         .

----------

,   ,        ,     ,

----------


## 1

> ,   ,        ,     ,


-       .
,   ...
   ,    "  "      ?

----------

> -       .
> ,   ...
>    ,    "  "      ?


    )

----------


## 1

)




> )
>             ,      
> 
>    ,      .        
>     )


    ,  ,     - .

----------


## 1

, 
    ,    ,
   -

        -,    "  "


      ,         .

----------

> , 
>     ,    ,
>    -
> 
>         -,    "  "
> 
> 
>       ,         .



  )

----------


## 1

> )


     .
 :Smilie:

----------

> .


    ,       ,       2 )     ,

----------


## 1

,    .
     (. )  .
   "  ".

...

      ...






> 5.3.    *   ,      ()              5  5.1 * ,     ()   (  )    :


 




> 5.       ,      ()           ,*   ,    ""* *      ()     *       ( -       ""),     ()                ,   ()   .               .


,  ,          ...  5.3  5.

    ....




> 1)          ,   () ,   ,    5.4  ;
> 2)                  (  )   ;
> 3)                            (  )   .


    ,        .
     ,    ,      . 

   ,                  .

----------


## 1

,  ...

"  "  " "

----------

> ,    .
>      (. )  .
>    "  ".
> 
> ...
> 
>       ...
> 
> 
> ...


      ,

----------


## zaratushtra

!    . 

https://club.klerk.ru/t/nazvanie-mob...uslugi/10626/3       .
  -      (),         .       "    ()   ( ,  )"     , ..  ,     ,            ,     ,         (    ),     .              ?                    ?

----------

> !
>   -      (),         .       "    ()   ( ,  )"     , ..  ,     ,            ,     ,         (    ),     .              ?                    ?


       ""   ( ) -    ,    :Smilie: 
           -     ( ).
,   ,     :

5.6.    -  (  - ,   ,                ), ** ,   :
.....
2)    *     () * ,   ()    ,  , , ,      ()  ,       ()     ,     ;

----------


## zaratushtra

> ""   ( ) -    ,


    ,        ,        ,  ,   ,       ,       .           .

----------

> ,        ,        ,  ,   ,


   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,


       .     .             (   ),       ,  ,             :Smilie:

----------

